# New Belts



## gjtoth (Jun 25, 2021)

I just replaced the drive belt and the deck belt on my Craftsman DYT-4000. Runs and cuts fine, however one or both of them is smoking a little. Should I be concerned, or will this resolve itself after the belt(s) are broken in?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

gjtoth said:


> I just replaced the drive belt and the deck belt on my Craftsman DYT-4000. Runs and cuts fine, however one or both of them is smoking a little. Should I be concerned, or will this resolve itself after the belt(s) are broken in?


Best check the belt is not running over a belt guide/holder, easy thing to do, and you don't want a smoking belt, wont take long to be destroyed.


----------



## gjtoth (Jun 25, 2021)

FredM said:


> Best check the belt is not running over a belt guide/holder, easy thing to do, and you don't want a smoking belt, wont take long to be destroyed.


As it turns out, the clutch was the problem. Sounds like the bearings are/were beginning to fail. I replaced the clutch and no more smoke or weird sounds.


----------

